# Edinburgh Beer night...................again



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Saint, Brett and I are going out for our normal, regular Beer night on Friday 21st in Edinburgh.

We have not had many takers to extending the invitation due to our obvious boring chat, bad dress sense, and general unwillingness to take our TTs to a meet but none-the-less we always seem to have a bit of a laugh. That is of course when Brett does not start fights with fantastically drunk men!

So, any and all welcome!

Probably be Tiles Bar on St Andrews Sq at about 6pm till the last train to Transcentral.

Saint said he will buy the first round! (ahem)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

John


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A Scotsman buying a round


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] Yep, just another normal night out! See you there.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ahh! A return to my uni days in Edinburgh more years ago than I care to think about :roll:

Sounds good...all you boys buying the drinks all night! How could a girl refuse?....but I'm going to pass this time  
Just impossible to get down in a reasonable time, however should the next one happen during school hols time I'll be there 

Have a good night 

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> however should the next one happen during school hols time I'll be there


We'll make sure of it! - 'till next time............


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

/bump


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> /bump


You sterting? Right, ootside noo! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bite me titch


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

might see if i can make it this time, fingers crossed, would be good to meet some fellow tt'ers


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> might see if i can make it this time, fingers crossed, would be good to meet some fellow tt'ers


Would be good to meet you too. Just look for one tall guy with dodgy hair, one tall guy with no hair, and one "titch" looking for a fight....(with two tall guys).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> one tall guy with no hair,


Well not on my head :wink:

Eugh - to much information!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gents,

May struggle to make it tonight - didn't realise that Fiona has to make her corrections to her MSc and resubmit on Monday. Deathly silence when I said I was going out tonight rather than looking after the wee man. 

Will confirm later.

Brett


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Brett!

Hope to see you but if not we will be meeting again soon!

Tubbs - Hope you can still come!

Saint - Looks like we may get a chance to talk now :wink:

To confirm - 6pm, Tiles Bar, St Andrew Sq, and if anyone is there before me its a pint of 1664!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am there already [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Am there already [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky barsteward.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Brett!
> Saint - Looks like we may get a chance to talk now :wink: [smiley=cheers.gif]


Eat my shorts!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is that short shorts - or long ones?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Is that short shorts - or long ones?


You already know that all shorts are long to me! Git.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

roflmao - already!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> roflmao - already!


It's not looking good for tonight.....still in the office, nevermind negotiating with the missus! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry, didnt make it, forgot that i made plans with the new burd, please let me know when the next one is and i will cancel everything to make it there!!!!

Regards,
Pete.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> forgot that i made plans with the new burd


what's wrong with the old one?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> > forgot that i made plans with the new burd
> 
> 
> what's wrong with the old one?


She's in bed, knackered. Apparently something to do with the wee man being up at 05:30 this morning... 

Trust you boys had a good night anyway - appears so, from the abusive text messages coming my way....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:

A good night was had by all.......

...two of us :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> A good night was had by all.......
> 
> ...two of us :roll:


Next event should be ex-Edinburgh...how does Burntisland grab ya? Got room for you to stay if you like.  The bald boy could get a train home...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Next event should be ex-Edinburgh...how does Burntisland grab ya? Got room for you to stay if you like. The bald boy could get a train home...


What u suggesting honey?

Though a slightly later pass would be benificial rather than a 11pm finish


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> > Next event should be ex-Edinburgh...how does Burntisland grab ya? Got room for you to stay if you like. The bald boy could get a train home...
> 
> 
> What u suggesting honey?


That you could get up in the night to see to the wee man.... :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Morning

[smiley=cheers.gif] + [smiley=cheers.gif] + [smiley=cheers.gif] + [smiley=cheers.gif] = [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] then [smiley=zzz.gif] then [smiley=sick2.gif] but [smiley=sunny.gif] this morning so now 

Cheers Saint! Looking forward to next time Gents - Outside Edin - mmmm cheaper drink - more beer! [smiley=end.gif]


----------

